# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > القرآن كتابي - أهل القرآن >  حلــقـة هــمــم تـــســــمـــو الـى القـــــــــمــــم .....حفظ ســـــورة البقـــــره

## بنت زاايد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته






بناءا على رغبة عدد كبير من الاخوات في المووضوع السابق، قد تقرر فتح حلقة الحفظ،،،
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=972065

عذرا على التاخير...ولكن سبحان الله كل تاخيره فيها خيره باذن الله حتى نستعيد الطاقه...وبما اننا بدئنا سنه هجرية جديده فلنجعل هذه السنه مختلفه عن باقي السنوات فلنجعلها خالصه لوجهه لله تعالى...ولحفظ ولو شي يسير لله تعااالى وللاخررره....


نجتمع على خير وما أجمله عندما نجتمع من اجل عبادة عظيمة الا وهي:

*حفظ القرآن* ..نسال الله ان نكون من اهل القرآن وخاصته .. 
نجتمع في حلقة ذكر ممزوجة بكل تعاون والفة و مودة وحب في الله 
تفوح روائح العود والدخون وزهور الياسمين 
نزينها بأخلاقنا وحب الخير لبعضنا البعض تعاوننا والتنافس الشريف بيننا .. 

تحفنا الملائكة بتجمعنا المبارك بإذن الله ....

نكون 
اخوات متحابات في الله قولا وفعلا .. 
اسأل الله ان يظلنا تحت ظل عرشه يوم لا ظل الا ظله .. ويرزقنا جنات الفردوس كما جمعنا بهذه الحلقة ..


غالياتي .. 

نعود .. بهمة ونشاط وحماس .. 
بإرادة وعزيمة ..

لا للكسل 
لا للكسل
لا للكسل 
***
نبدأ الحلقه بحفظ الجزء الاول...سورة البقرة...

كل وحده تحفظ قد استطاعتها يعني لي تقدر تحفظ صفحه ...ولي تقدر تحفظ صفحه ونص وفي ناس 5 اسطر....الحلقه مفتوووحه...ولكن في النهااايه كلنا نجتمع لغرض واحد وهو حفظ سورة البقرة كاملة باذن الله....وكثير من المشايخ وحفاظ القران يقولوا انها اسهللل سوووورة لانها مترابطه حتى اسهل من جزء عم سبحان الله!

سيتضمن الموضوع:
- تفسير الايات وسبب النزول..الاعجاز العلمي للايات....التفسير بيكون من قبلي...او من الاخوات لي لها رغبة.... كل يوم بنفسر صفحه من القران او صفحتين حسب استطاعتي والله يقدرنا ياااارب اكثررر
-بنكتب لكم همسات...نصائح...تطبيقات مفيده...
- اقروا الموضوع يوميا حتى تستفيدوو يوميا 


القوانيــــــــــن .. 

** المطلوب منك 
تدوين حفظك هنا بكتابة تم حفظ من الايه...... كذا .... الى اية ..... 

* سيكون الحفظ قدر الاستطاعه نراعي ظروف كل طالبة وام وكل اخت لها ظروفها .. 

- نتغلب على الشيطان...نحاول عدم الانسحاب بدون سبب (كسل - ودلع) لانه شيطان مايريد لنا المراتب العالية من الجنه

- نحفظ بما يرضى الله تعالى 

-بشكل يومي ادخلي الصفحات حتى لو ماحفظتي اقل شي اطلعي على التفسير، سبب النزول،، الفوائد القرانيه ،،، النصائح....الخ

- عند الانسحاب لظرف معين الرجاء الابلاغ 

- من تتكاسل عن الحفظ ارجوا ترسلي رساله على الخاص لاني راح اشجعها وارجعها للحلقه...باذن الله

فنحن هنا اخوات .. نشد من همتنا ونشجع بعض .. 


اخواتي الغاليات

لمن احبت المشاركة حياها الله هنا 
*وسنبدأ ابتداء يوم السبت باذن الله تاريخ ( 3-12-2011)*

اسأل الله التيسير والتوفيق في الحفظ
وان يثبتها في القلب ويشرح صدورنا للحفظ 
و يجعلها حلقة مباركة بتجمعنا الرائع 
خالصة لوجهه الكريم 
اسال الله ان نكون ممن يقال لهم:  اقرأ و ارتق و رتل كما كنت ترتل في دار الدنيا فإن منزلتك عند آخر آية كنت تقرؤها 


ابتداء من اليوم نحن اهل الله وخاصته باذن الله،،، فيا حطنا بهذا المقام،،،،




ارق تحيه،،،
اختكم في الله

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

كيف تتدبر القرآن (خطوات عملية) 
ثلاث آيات غلب الشيطان الناس عليها 
فضل ختمة القرآن وأحكامها 
كيف نفهم القرآن الكريم 
آية وتفسيرها 
من اول من حفظ القران بعد الرسول 
البأساء والضراء في القرآن الكريم 
معنى كلمة سنة في اية الكرسي 
تفسير الاية ” قل اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ”... 
ما هي مضامين سورة النجم

----------


## غربية 2008

للرفع
بنت زايد مشروع مميز راح يزيد رصيد درجاتنا بإذن الله تعالى
راح اكون من ضمن المشاركات إن شاء الله..نحن نحتاج مثل هالمواضيع إلي تشجع الواحد في أمور دينه
اسأل الله التيسير والتوفيق في الحفظ
وان يثبتها في القلب ويشرح صدورنا للحفظ 
و يجعلها حلقة مباركة بتجمعنا الرائع 
خالصة لوجهه الكريم

----------


## samah 21

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## الساعية للجنة

واخيييييرا 

يالله انا بادية من كمن يوم بس مرات ما احفظ بس اقعد اقرا


وان شاء الله معكم اختم السورة واحقق حلمي بحفظ القران الكريم ان شاء الله 

يزاج الله خير اختي وبارك الله فيج

----------


## الدبلوماسية 81

*يزاج الله خير والتفسير بيسهل علينا الحفظ وياريت بعد تحطين أحكام التجويد لتذكير.*
*
الحمدالله بديت أحفظ و أتريا التشجيع منكم عشان ما أتكاسل.*

----------


## samah 21

up up up

----------


## منايا رضا ربى

جزاكى الله خيرا اختى وانا معاكم ان شاء الله ونعين بعضنا على طاعه ربنا

----------


## بنت زاايد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

في ما شاء الله من الان ابتدوو في الحفظ...فحبيت اسهل وابدا في المواضيع ولي يبغي يبدا يبدا...

اول شي احب اضيفه هذه الخريطه لتساعدنا في ربط الايات ببعضها البعض،،، في أحد يمكن مايفهمها لي يحس انها صعبه عادي ينسى امرهااا ويباشرر في الحفظ....ولكن في بنات يمكن تساعدهم في الحفظ....



هنا صوت الشيخ ماهر المعيقلي امام الحرم المكي... لسورة البقرة

http://www.mp3quran.net/maher/002.mp3

الافضل نسمع لشيخ حتى حفظنا يكون صحيح مع الحركات الصحيحه...

وان شاء الله قريب انزل التفسير

----------


## وردة ساطعه

وانا معكم ان شاء الله

----------


## وردة ساطعه

مشكوره بنت زايد 
الخريطه رائعه جدا فعلا بتسهل الحفظ
انا باديه بسورة البقرة ووصلت للصفحه السابعه آيه 48 
بس احس اني مش متمكنه من الحفظ ميه بالميه يعني اخاف اقرأ وانا اصلي احس بتلخبط
براجع كل يوم وبزيد من الحفظ شويه لحد ما احس حالي واثقه من حفظي

----------


## الساعية للجنة

واايد عيبني الجدول حلو سهل علي فهم السورة 


ويالله نترا شرح الايات بطريقة حلوة وممتعة ومرتبه نفس الي قبل الشوي عشان نقدر نفهم 


بارك الله فيج اختي

----------


## أسيرة الماضي

واناااااااااااااااا بعد وياكم ^___^ 

بغلق موضوعي برب

----------


## فراولة_

يزاج الله خير
حافظه تقريبا اول صفحات

بس احسن لوحددتي عشان نضطر نحفظ الحين بنقول لا خلاص باجر بحفظ زياده
ممم المهم

معاكم باذن الله 
مشكوره لانج طرشتي لي

----------


## samah 21

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## قلبي وروحي

ياريت والله خاطري احفظ سورة البقرة بس من كمن يوم خاطري افهمها وفسرها معناتها لاني من هالنوع اللى يحب يفهم عسبت يحفظ الله يخليكم ساعدوني وياكم خاطري احفظها ....بس بسالكم انا النت عندب فالبيت مقطوع صارله من 4 شهور تقريبا بس اذا حبيت اشارك وياكم كيف ........بس انا بالكلية الحين وادخله منه دوووم بس تعرفون الكلية بعد واشغالها 
الله يثبتني واشارك وياكم

----------


## فلوى

تم الحفظ من الايه 170 الى الايه 181

----------


## تولنا يارب.

ربنا يبارك فيكي انتي والاخوات

----------


## بريكية

تم الحفظ من آية 20 -36
الله يثبتنا

----------


## فلوى

تم الحفظ من الايه 182 الى الايه 190

----------


## رذاذ الصيف

تريد المحافظة على الصلاة انت وذريتك 
قل وأنت ساجد :
(ربي اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعاء)

----------


## Prime Lamy

*الله يجزاكِ خير أختي الغاليهـ ,,*

----------


## بريكية

أدعولي الله يسهل حفظي

----------


## فلوى

تم الحفظ من الايه 191 الى الايه 202

----------


## فلوى

تم الحفظ من الايه 203ً الى الايه 215

----------


## بريكية

تم الحفظ من 37-47

----------


## الغسق 123

لا إله إلا الله 
تم الحفظ والحمد لله من 165الى 190

----------


## بنت زاايد

موفقين يااااارب

----------


## ‏ƺọỐġ❤Ğăζβh

ماشاء الله عليكم 

الله يثبتكن ع طاااعته 

ادعولي ان الله يسهلي حفظهااا

----------


## بنت زاايد

موفقين يارب

----------


## بنت زاايد

موفقين

----------


## الغسق 123

اللهم صل وسلم على سيدنا محمد

----------


## بنت زاايد

وين التفاااعل

----------


## الغسق 123

الحمد لله مستمره والباقي على الأخوات إن شاء الله مستمرات في الحفظ 
ويجعلنا من حفظة كتاب الله

----------


## بنت زاايد

موفقه اختي الغسق...

----------


## الغسق 123

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد 
بارك الله لك أخت بنت زاايد على حرصك في حفظ القرآن لأخواتك وتشجيعهن

----------


## بنت زاايد

للاسف الشيطان الهي الغالبيه عن الحفظ...

الدنيا يوميين والصادق من ثبت على العباده والاخلاااص...

اكملي حفظك يا الغسق ربي يثببتك...غذا تجدين غمامه سورة البقرة تضلك يوم لاضل الا ظله...وسوف يتحسر البقيه على تركهم الحفظ وانشغالهم بالدنياا

----------


## بنت زاايد

يعطى العبد توفيقا بقدر مافي قلبه من الصدق والاخلاص

----------


## الغسق 123

اللهم ثبتنا على حفظ كتابك

----------


## الغسق 123

الحمد لله له الفضل وله الثناء نحمده ونشكره على نعمه التي أنعمها علينا 
الحمد لله تم الحفظ الى 196

----------


## سعاد م

ماشاء الله عليج اختي الغسق
ادعيلي اكمل حفظ سورة ال عمران 

الله يوفقنا

----------


## الغسق 123

إن شاء الله بتحفظينها وبتختمين القرآن كامل بإذن الله 
وأكثري من الأستغفار 
أستغفرك اللهم وأتوب إليك

----------


## ليمونة حلوة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
انا اريد انضم وياكم في حفظ سورة البقرة 
ان اتوني بادية بس اريدكم تساعدوني 
وتشجعوني ^_____^

----------


## الغسق 123

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اللهم اجعل القرآن في قلوبنا وثبت ما نحفظه 
آآآمين 
الحمد لله تم الحفظ من 197 الى 210

----------


## سعاد م

بالتوفيق

وللامام دومااااا

----------


## الغسق 123

اللهم آتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الآخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار . 
اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر ، والقلة والذلة وأعوذ بك من ان أَظلِم أو أُظلَم .
يامقلب القلوب ثبت قلبي على دينك 
تم الحفظ والحمد لله من 211 الى 215

----------


## hi for all

السلام وعليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
إلى اخواتى في الله 
اسألكم خواتى انا في ابوظبي لو في مركز لتحفيظ القرآن او ندوات نسمع محاضرات لداعيات ونستفيد في ديننا ودنيانا
اختكم ام غالية

----------


## الغسق 123

إنما المكارم أخلاقٌ مطهرةٌ ** الدين أولها والعقل ثانيها

والعلم ثالثها والحلم رابعها ** والجود خامسها والفضل سادسها

والبر سابعها والشكر ثامنها ** والصبر تاسعها والليـن باقيها

----------


## قارورة العسل

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله 
اللهم عز الاسلام والمسلمين

----------


## بنت زاايد

الله ايسررر

----------


## الغسق 123

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الدعاء عند نزول المطر: (( اللَّهُمَّ صيَّباً نافعاً )). 

الدعاء بعد نزول المطر: (( مُطِرنا بِفَضْل الله ورَحمتِهِ )). 

الدعاء عند شدة المطر والخوف منها : يقال إذا كثر المطر وخيف منه الضرر:
(( اللَّهُمَّ حوَالَيْنَا وَلاَ عَلَيْنَا، اللَّهُمَّ على الآكام والظِّرَابِ وبُطوُنِ الأودِيَةِ، ومنابتِ الشَّجَرِ )). 

اللهم اجعلها سقيا رحمـــة ولا تجعلها سقيا عــذاب .

----------


## رذاذ الصيف

سبحان الله وبحمده 
*سبحان الله العظيم*

----------


## قارورة العسل

موفقه

----------


## قارورة العسل

موفقه

----------


## الغسق 123

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

لا إله إلا الله الملك الحق المبين،

لا إله إلا الله العدل اليقين،

لا إله إلا الله ربنا ورب آبائنا الأولين،

سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين،

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له،

له الملك وله الحمد يُحيي ويُميت وهو حي لا يموت، بيده الخير وإليه المصير، وهو على كل شيء قدير.

تم الحفظ من الآيه 216الى الآيه 224

----------


## بنت زاايد

ربي يوفق الجميييع يارب

----------


## الغسق 123

اللهم صلى وبارك على سيدنا محمد عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام

----------


## ~شوق~

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## رذاذ الصيف

لاأله ألا الله 
محمد رسول الله 
استغفر الله العظيم وأتوب أليه

----------


## تولنا يارب.

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له،

له الملك وله الحمد يُحيي ويُميت وهو حي لا يموت، بيده الخير وإليه المصير، وهو على كل شيء قدير.

ربنا يجعلكن من حافظات كتابة الكريم امين يارب العالمين

----------


## رذاذ الصيف

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الحمدلله الذي منّ علي بحفظ سورة البقرة 
في البدايه وجدت صعوبه ولكن بثقتي بربي استعطت أن أحفظها 
ونصيحتي لكل أخواتي مراجعتها كامله كل جمعه 
يارب يسهل حفظها عليكن ويجازي من ساعدنا وساندنا 
لا أله الا الله محمد رسول الله

----------


## MAJIDA

جزاكى الله خيرا اختى

----------


## haneen88

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وربركاته 
انا اتمنى اكون حافظة سوره البقره احس انها مثل الجبل ، بس بتشجعكم بكون معاكم وانا ببدأ من اليوم إن شاء الله ، انا من سنه ابا احفظها بس مافكرت وتكاسلت وانشغلت بس هاي المره فلا للشيطان

----------


## الغسق 123

عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول في ركوعه وسجوده
سبحانك اللهم ربنا وبحمدك اللهم اغفر لي

أختي توكلي على الله وإن شاء الله بتحفظينها كامله

----------


## الغسق 123

عن عائشة أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال إذا نعس أحدكم وهو يصلي فليرقد حتى يذهب عنه النوم فإن أحدكم إذا صلى وهو ناعس لا يدري لعله يستغفر فيسب نفسه

----------

